# A gif from a friend



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

I received a gift from a friend.

A very old drawknife.

Recebi um presente de um amigo.

Uma plaina de tanoeiro muito antiga.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow, that does appear to be a very old draw knife. A bit of work with a file, though, and I'm sure it will still cut like the day it was made.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That drawknife has a lot of experience. I'm pretty sure that blade started out straight.

Do you plan to clean it up and use it or will it be a wall hanger?


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Rodney said:


> That drawknife has a lot of experience. I'm pretty sure that blade started out straight.
> 
> Do you plan to clean it up and use it or will it be a wall hanger?


I want to use the blade experience and reuse it on my walking stick.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Glad to hear that! The draw knife is one of my favorite tools along with its close relative, the spoke shave.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

There are a few ways to get the rust off without damaging the good metal. Vinegar, citric acid and electrolysis are three ways I know of. I use electrolysis and haven't tried the other two. The other two might be better for smaller items like your drawknife. There should be plenty of info available on the internet on them.


----------

